# prosthetic vs full coverage silicone mask.



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

They're just different. If you've got time and skills, the prosthetics are great, and you can do more original styles. Masks are hot, sweaty, and not always easy to see out of but can be a better effect with less skill and don't take much time to put on. Also, lots more masks available to buy than there are prosthetics. And a mask isn't going to melt, streak or smear as the makeup around a prosthetic can.


For myself, I pick masks. I don't have time to be doing complicated makeup.


(Non-silicone masks are an option too. I made a paper and cloth mache mask for myself last year, and I have a great leather kraken mask. Both are face masks, not full head, and are worn with a hood. Therein lies a middle ground for getting what you want, that's faster to put on and more comfortable, but still satisfies the creative aspect. You could go making your own prosthetics too, but again this takes more skill to do well than what I believe a mask does.)


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello Savannah. I will put in my two cents worth. 

Prosthetics - They can be great. The makeup you create is uniquely yours. The comfort level depends on how much of your face is covered and where it falls on your face. The drawbacks with any makeup is the time to put it on and take it off. Masks make changing your look as simple as pulling it over your head.

Silicone mask - A lot of the silicone masks look fantastic. Most people will sweat while wearing them. They do get hot. If you are in a warmer climate it may get too warm to wear for long periods. The movement on silicone masks is great. They also offer fantastic realism and with a little care they will last for many years. Depending on your audience, the mask may be something they have seen before. (typically not the case though)

Silicone half mask - To me these are a nice alternative to the full silicone mask. You will need a costume that includes a hood, wig, or something similar. These are full silicone faces on a spandex-like sock mask. You get all of the detail and movement of a full mask but everything breathes a lot better. Just something to consider. Again, these are not made to be a stand alone mask. It will look like a mask stuck to your face unless you cover the rest of it as suggested. 

I hope this helps a little and best of luck for a great Halloween season!


----------



## savannah_az (Sep 20, 2012)

both answers do help a lot. I am NOT skilled in makeup or the making of a prosthetic from scratch. I just figured that for the money its best to buy a decent product. sweating isn't going to be a huge deal, i won't be under any hot lights or running around this year at any haunted house. just trolling the neighborhood and halloween night is usually pretty chilly. sometimes even sweatshirt weather where i am.


----------



## skunkman (Apr 23, 2014)

Foam larex prothetics (ie Screamteam.com) are always my favorites - they are comfortable and move with your face - definitely the way to go. There are some companies that make full head latex masks already painted but they are very expensive.


----------



## Stingertap (Aug 8, 2014)

Personally, for me, I use neither, unless it's a small prosthesis (Like a Werewolf nose piece). I tend to go full make up. Masks tend to be too clingy when sweating, and very hard to see out of with fixed eye holes. MANY a time have I fallen down or tripped up people's stairs (Including my own). Prosthetics are ok if you're looking to really change the shape of face drastically. However, the Spirit Gum can become itchy and uncomfortable, and may cause an allergic reaction. Also takes forever to get off. 

With full makeup, you have the freedom to do what you want, while retaining your face shape. It's a skill that takes a while to get good at, but when you do, it looks amazing. If you want some tutorials and examples, check out MadeYewLook on Youtube. She's amazing, and self taught. Just a bunch of trial and error.


----------



## Boocrewbloodline (Aug 8, 2014)

Prostetics will look more real and will form fit to your face better, while full silicone masks will just look like a mask but no need for makeup and spirit glue or liquid latex


----------



## lsprints (Jun 27, 2014)

What about a breathable fabric mask much better than heavy hot & sweaty rubber masks, maximum effect with minimal effort..


----------

